# Looking for a nice but cheap site disigner !



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

hi anyone has any suggestions ?? i need help with my website. looks pretty cheap and bad!! lujosdevitrina.com please help!! im looking for a nice but cheap web designer since im in a budget right now


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

Who is your web host?


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

LujosDeVitrina said:


> hi anyone has any suggestions ?? i need help with my website. looks pretty cheap and bad!! lujosdevitrina.com please help!! im looking for a nice but cheap web designer since im in a budget right now


How cheap are you looking for? What type of site are you looking for and what is your budget?


----------



## blackhand-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

*web designer needed*

i'm looking for a good web designer, please let me know if anyone is interested;


----------



## Leesfer (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: web designer needed*



blackhand-666 said:


> i'm looking for a good web designer, please let me know if anyone is interested;


Of course people are interested but at least let us know the scope of your project and some details


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a account with office live. im looking for a nice lookign for. i wanna pay like 800


----------



## thedeadpress (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll do it for 600


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

vuego100 said:


> I'll do it for 600


private message me. so we could talk. 600 is perfect !!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Save yourself a lot of time, money and headaches. Have someone do your website that isa professional web site designer. There are tons of wanna-be's and part timers out there that are here today and gone tomorrow. You can find cost effective professionals who do this for a living.


----------



## maakutshirts (Apr 16, 2010)

Have you tried Big Cartel? You don't have to do much and it looks professional.


----------



## jimbo17 (Dec 4, 2007)

The best site I have found is called Pagebuzz.

Check out my site if you want to see what you can do with it.

I have hundreds of products on my site and it was very easy to do to create.

The total cost is $9.95 a month for hosing and the control panel gives you more information then you will ever need.

Pagebuzz has more cool features then anything else I have tried over the years.

One more really cool feature is the customer service is the best I have ever seen.

You can first class personal service.

Try it for yourself for FREE and you will see what I mean.

Jimbo


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

im goin to see that sitebuzz but i really want a pro to do the site for me. since i dont know much of site design.


----------



## New Wave Design (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are still looking for help, I would be happy to help you. I am a website and graphics designer. I also provide hosting as well. I can work with almost any budget.
Jen


----------



## LujosDeVitrina (Jan 27, 2010)

New Wave Design said:


> If you are still looking for help, I would be happy tp help you. I am a website and graphics designer. I also provide hosting as well. I can work with almost any budget.
> Jen


 
sure im still looking. do you have a website?


----------



## New Wave Design (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes check my signature. Just let me know what you need and your budget and we can work something out if you are interested. I still have a lot of projects to add to my portfolio.


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

If you are still looking for a web designer, please check Web Design Company | WebSite Design Company | Professional Website Design | Joomla Web Design - Advertisers Galleria. 

Provide your project budget, your project specs and a link to a site whose look and feel you like, to give me an idea of your required aesthetics. 
*Most recent projects:*_ Fares and Vacations, Mary Ann Pine, Africa Meets Africa, __Jöskear International, __Upgrading Life, _twitter.maryannpine
*Projects in progress:*_ Hired Contractor,__ValueSelling__ Associates_
*Resume: http://www.advertisersgalleria.com/resume.html *

Regards,
*www.AdvertisersGalleria.com| Tel: 410-238-0099 *


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

You can only choose two but can not have all three.

1. Quality
2. Fast 
3. Cheap

LOL


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Did you get your site done? Would love to see it!


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

If it's still up in the air I can help you out. How does a content management system with a custom theme and e-commerce sound?


----------

